# Frig Gas Operation



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

I researched most of the previous post on the subject first. Dometic frig on my 2005 30RLS works on electric but will not stay lit more than a few minutes on gas. Always lights on- command, but stayed lit from 45 seconds up to 5 minutes. 
I've changed tanks, switched tanks, stove burners work, hot water on gas works fine. The little flame on frig operation is blue and consistent. Need some advise.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Did you check the guts of the refrigerator for insect nests and webs? They can cause havoc with the gas operation. Just take the outside cover off, look around the burner/chimney areas, which are on the right side of the frig.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When it does light, what color is the flame? Does it look like it is giving off soot? Could be a partially plugged pilot or needs adjustment.


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> When it does light, what color is the flame? Does it look like it is giving off soot? Could be a partially plugged pilot or needs adjustment.


Color is blue and consistent. NO SOOT.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Bad thermocouple maybe?


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

Jewellfamily said:


> Bad thermocouple maybe?


Would the thermocouple be bad on gas only ???


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

larry said:


> Bad thermocouple maybe?


Would the thermocouple be bad on gas only ???
[/quote]

The boiler thermocouple does not apply to the electric heater element.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

my bet is the control board is bad. that is exactly the way mine went down two years ago.


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

willingtonpaul said:


> my bet is the control board is bad. that is exactly the way mine went down two years ago.


New development. Frig stated lit on gas for about 20 hours and then quit. Does this sound like control board ??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

larry said:


> my bet is the control board is bad. that is exactly the way mine went down two years ago.


New development. Frig stated lit on gas for about 20 hours and then quit. Does this sound like control board ??
[/quote]

The flame is designed to cycle if the fridge is cool. To force the fridge to stay lit no matter the temperature disconnect the thermistor from the control board that runs into the fridge compartment. The fridge will run continuously unless there is a thermocouple or control board issue.


----------

